# d-link wireless router 802.11g/2.4GHz setup



## MarcHarris02 (Nov 9, 2009)

I dont have my cd for the wireless router and I am wondering if any one can help?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If you give us some idea as to what the problem is, we will certainly try.


----------

